# Dumb question.



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is now a good time to fish for channels? I want to try my usual summer spot never fished for them this early.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

now is a great time. use cut shad or suckers. even night crawlers will do fine. i would try fishing on flats near a creek channel. active fish will come up on the flat to feed on winter killed shad. wind blown banks can be very good at times. if your fishing a river try fishing creek mouths. with the high water channels will stage at creek mouths. BTW anytime is channel cat time. even with ice. just got to no where the channels are. if you find em they will bite.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's good news just what I was hoping for thank you.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I caught probably around 20 of them a couple days ago. Nothing big, biggest maybe 17". Although wasn't targeting big fish either.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The itch was too much for me the other night so I went out catfishing. I was running late and couldnt catch any decent bait size bluegill so I caught 4 big Chubbs in a stream and headed out to a hole I fish all summer. I wasn't targeting channels but I caught 2 big fat pregnant ones in about a half hour. They were each around 8-10 pounds. Bait hit the water and sat for 5-10 minutes and they were hooked. Casted towards a favorite tree root of mine and got them both. I figure they're looking for a nest. Dumped the remaining chubbs out and went home.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

One more question I'm going out tomorrow morning Is day time good this time of the year? I usually target them at night while sipping a few beers.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I catch as many if not more during the day time.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

+1 Nothing is better than some beers while waiting..


monte39 said:


> I usually target them at night while sipping a few beers.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I ended up with four channels all 20 to 23" and caught four huge carp. I was out all day so the bite was slow but still had a good time.


----------

